# Urgent! Weird filter issue



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have an Eheim Pro 2 Canister. 2 days ago it started making a weird noise so I opened it today. First time I just opened it and closed it plugged back in and started working but kept making that noise. I read online that it could be the propeller so I opened it again took out the prop and the pin, popped them back in and plugged the filter again. SURPRISE - it didn't even start! The hoses were full of water, the filter is full of water but it didn't start. At this point I'm thinking it's probably the stupid power extension - I plug my phone charger and .... Surprise! my phone is charging. I opened the filter it a 3rd time did the same thing to prop again and plugged the filter in for like 1 sec to see if it will work. Another SURPRISE - I had a fountain in my sink for 1 sec - the stupid filter works. I'm like ok - I probably screwed the prop assembly the first time. I set up the filter under my tank again, plug it in - IT DOESN'T START! I tried a different extension - same thing!!! Any ideas! Please let me know ASAP cuz otherwise I need to buy a new canister tonight!

Thanks


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Eheim's were notorious for not priming. When I had them it was common to have to tilt them on a angle to get all the air out of them to have them run. The noise the impeller was making could be caused by this issue.

Have you taken the top of the filter off and plugged it in to visual see the impeller is moving? Also the rubber o-ring needs lube to make a good seal they sell the stuff at Big als its a tiny tube and expensive.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I would plug in a light or radio to confirm power at the extension. If the filter works at the sink but not at the tank but you do have power make sure you have opened the valve at the quick disconnect.
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I only ever disconnect the 2-hose component that plugs-in at the top of the canister - it does a good job of keeping the water inside the hoses and away from the aquarium cabinet. So the valve shouldn't be an issue. I assume the propeller is turning properly because if it wasn't what would make the motor run and push water out at the sink.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

What I'd recommend:

1. Get a bucket, open the intake and output hose into the bucket and let it flow for a second or so, this will ensure there's nothing clogging the hose and it's ready to go.

2. Ensure the trays are lined up properly.

3. Check to see if the "anti-backflow" is in place properly in the motor head on the outflow port, I've seen this create priming issues and jams. (If this is applicable to your model)

4. Definitely check your power source as well, and whether filter is vibrating or generating any movement when plugged in.

5. Try unplugging and re-plugging several times quickly to see if it starts, I've had a filter where the impellers would refuse to start and this usually does the trick, but never seen this in a Eheim.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I tried doing these things! Eventually the filter started at the tank with the unusual loud noise! I tried to prime since it wasn't pushing water out and as I started pumping the big priming button in the middle after a few pushes the filter stopped.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just opened the filter again, took out the impeller, popped it back in, powered it and it didn't start. I will take it to BAs if they can't fix I will buy a new canister - they are now on sale.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

It ended up being the impeller- it was cracked on the side. I bought a new impeller and it works as brand new. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## shrimpbreedershrimpeater (May 3, 2017)

I have an Eheim 3315 canister and this has happened to me before. Had the replace the Impeller shaft. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

shrimpbreedershrimpeater said:


> I have an Eheim 3315 canister and this has happened to me before. Had the replace the Impeller shaft.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


In a pinch, a bamboo skewer (lightly sanded smooth, then cut to size) has helped me in the past as a short-term 'fix' for a broken ceramic impeller shaft.

I'm not sure I'd trust it over the longer term, but it certainly helped keep the filter running for a few days until a 'proper' replacement could be sourced.


----------

